# Fobus Holsters anyone?



## KenpoTex (Feb 7, 2005)

If you have or are considering using a Fobus holster you might want to check out this video


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 7, 2005)

In fairness, they aren't really designed to be retention holsters.    

OK, enough for fairness; in holsters you get what you pay for.


----------



## Tgace (Feb 7, 2005)

Classic case of worrying about something thats beyond the scope of its design. Heck it has no retention device in the first place, any holster of that type is a disarm waiting to happen if you wear it in the open. I have a fobus and its great for when Im carrying under clothing layers (sweaters, jackets, suit coats) because of its lack of retention. IMO they are designed for situations where the BG dosent know if you are carrying. If you are going into a situation where you are afraid of a grab, carry a level II at the least.

That being said..In situations where Im not so concerned with digging through clothes I wear a Gould+Goodrich leather belt slide with a thumb break retention.


----------



## still learning (Feb 7, 2005)

Hello, Great info's!  Learning something new is good!  ....thanks for the info's  Aloha


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 8, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> In fairness, they aren't really designed to be retention holsters.





			
				Tgace said:
			
		

> Heck it has no retention device in the first place, any holster of that type is a disarm waiting to happen if you wear it in the open.


 Y'all did notice that he ripped the whole hoster off right? A retention device wouldn't have made a difference.  I know you get what you pay for...I wouldn't use one (since there's better stuff out there for not too much more).  I just posted that to illustrate a possible problem.  


			
				Tgace said:
			
		

> any holster of that type is a disarm waiting to happen if you wear it in the open... ...IMO they are designed for situations where the BG dosent know if you are carrying. If you are going into a situation where you are afraid of a grab, carry a level II at the least.


I've seen a lot of cops that use them for open carry in plainclothes (detectives, etc.) so apparently not everyone shares your good judgement.


----------



## Tgace (Feb 8, 2005)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> Y'all did notice that he ripped the whole hoster off right? A retention device wouldn't have made a difference. I know you get what you pay for...I wouldn't use one (since there's better stuff out there for not too much more). I just posted that to illustrate a possible problem.


Yeah, just saying that that holster isnt designed for retention or for struggling over of any type. Primarially a light weight, (cheap), fast drawing concealment holster.



> I've seen a lot of cops that use them for open carry in plainclothes (detectives, etc.) so apparently not everyone shares your good judgement.


True...not I however.


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 8, 2005)

> I've seen a lot of cops that use them for open carry in plainclothes (detectives, etc.) so apparently not everyone shares your good judgement.



Including several I work with....the same ones who make fun of me for spending too much on a blade-tech (or, god forbid, a kramer).


----------



## Tgace (Feb 8, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> Including several I work with....the same ones who make fun of me for spending too much on a blade-tech (or, god forbid, a kramer).


My dept. wont approve of any non-retention holsters for duty carry. Heck paddles arent even approved for duty carry.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 9, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> Including several I work with....the same ones who make fun of me for spending too much on a blade-tech (or, god forbid, a kramer).


 Yeah, the Kramer's are a little pricey.  I looked at those when I was looking for an IWB concealed carry rig.  I ended up deciding on the Milt Sparks Summer Special II (nothing to do with price) I liked the design of the SS II better.  The Kramer would have been my second choice.


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 9, 2005)

They are, but...I've been toting an IWB2 for nearly 7 years, no appreciable wear.  Actually need to get cracking and order a 2nd one (for a different pistol).

And yes, today I was mocked for my Blade-Tech Kydex by guys wearing the ever popular Safariland 1 size fits none nylon paddle holster!!


----------



## John Bishop (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, I've carried a Glock in a Fobus holster 5 days a week for several years.  I don't think it was any worst then any of the holsters I used during my 32 years in law enforcement.   

As to weapon retention, *the simple truth is, if you can get it out of the holster, someone else can also*.  
Weapon retention is much more a matter of awareness of your situation, body positioning, and weapon retention tactics.  Your holster is the least important aspect of weapon retention.


----------



## dearnis.com (Feb 9, 2005)

> As to weapon retention, the simple truth is, if you can get it out of the holster, someone else can also.
> Weapon retention is much more a matter of awareness of your situation, body positioning, and weapon retention tactics. Your holster is the least important aspect of weapon retention.



Well said.  But I still don't like Fobus holsters.  (Glocks either, but I will refrain from making a joke about Tupperware in Tupperware.....)


----------



## Tgace (Feb 9, 2005)

True...however there have been cases where a LEO has been knocked cold and the BG couldnt pull his/her weapon from the holster due to retention features. I prefer a "layer approach" to retention...


----------

